# Pedals



## powhunter (Mar 27, 2010)

Going with the five-ten shoe, Whats a good flat pedal to get?? 

Thanks

steveo


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 27, 2010)

Don't get the Candy Bros 5050.  Nice pedal and looks great.  But the plate screws are notorious for disappearing.

Love my 510 shoes.  They are my preferred shoe for coaching.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 27, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Going with the five-ten shoe, Whats a good flat pedal to get??
> 
> Thanks
> 
> steveo



I love me FiveTens! I also have no complaints about my Welgo MG1 pedals. Light, good grip and not too expensive. 

I would also invest in some leg armor, becuase if your feet to slip off the pedals it wil really Fg hurt. It won't happen much with the FiveTens, but just once is enough to justify leg armor!


----------



## powhunter (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks!! Where can i get those pedals??

steveo


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 27, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Thanks!! Where can i get those pedals??
> 
> steveo



I will try to post up some links where you can buy them later tonight.


----------



## powbmps (Mar 27, 2010)

Which five tens are you guys using?  I just picked up a pair of these:


----------



## powbmps (Mar 27, 2010)

Hopefully they stick to these (if I can keep from losing the screws :smile:


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 27, 2010)

Welcome to the dark side Chris .

I just got back from my first ride of the season and it kicked my ass. It didn't help I was on a SS.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 29, 2010)

I was just jumped at the Crank Brothers Smarty pedal on Chainlove.  It looks like it may be a good entry into clipless for me.  I don't have a real mtb shoe (usually just old sneakers) so I held the order in hopes that one will show up on there before 4/6.  I think this will work out well, because I they can also work as a standard platform pedal if starting out on a steep climb.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2010)

They have LEDs on the ends so that the cougars can easily find you when you get lost at night.


----------



## SkaPig (Apr 4, 2010)

I ride DMR V12 Mags.  I like them quite a bit.  

http://jensonusa.com/store/product/PE307E00-Dmr+V12+Mag+Pedals.aspx


----------

